# upside down muscling on neck?? *Question with Pics*



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

I've seen confo threads talking about horses with upside down (I think that is the right term?) muscling in the neck and from what I've read it seems like generally it's developed from bracing against the rider, not properly using the hind end or whatever. 

Since starting to read up on conformation I've been wondering about this mare's neck... is this what would be considered somewhat improper "upside down" neck muscling? Or does it just sort of look that way due to her thick neck? Or am I just seeing things? She has been off steady work for like four years and has only been inconsistently worked for a few months of the year during that time.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It's usually caused by riders trying to get the horse is a dressage frame but go about it the wrong way. It developes after months of being incorrectly. Your mare's neck is fine.


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

I thought so... But there was a teeny nagging question in the back of my mind so I had to ask lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that slight "bulge" of your mare's lower neck is more likely due to her inborn conformation. The difference is that the big muscle that runs there (Braci something or other ) , in your horse's case, is not over developed. her under neck looks normal, and if you wiggled it back and forth, I bet it would move softly (kind of flacidly, unlike tight, overbuilt muscles, which will not "wiggle").


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

All horses will appear to have heavier muscle on the underside of the their neck if lifting their head straight up... It is just part of how the muscles work.

That muscling doesn't always mean bracing against a rider (it's a common reason), some horses just tend to travel inverted on a daily basis (even unridden) and that can cause it too.

If the horse, in a relaxed pose, has heavier muscle under the neck than along the top, it is said to have upsidedown muscling. (Or inverted neck muscles), generally, if the neck also dips along the top and has heavy under muscle it is called a ewe neck. 

A true ewe neck is usually a conformation fault, not a conditioning probelm as it relates to the inner structure of the neck. (There are shades of grey here as some people will say inverted neck muscles are a ewe neck, while others will maintain it is the actual shape of the neck structure). My understanding is a true, structural, ewe neck is not going to change no matter how you ride.

BTW... your mare looks just fine to me.


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

Great info thanks guys! I'm glad I asked, learned a bit
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

